# White things on your tongue



## Tom1990

what are these? they are annoying as fuk, and how do i get rid of them lol? anyone know?


----------



## WRT

Burn them off with a soldering iron, alpha style:thumbup1:


----------



## KRS

Taste buds mate :whistling:

Try necking some CEE, that should kill them off.


----------



## Goose

Could be sperm


----------



## welshrager

KRS said:


> Taste buds mate :whistling:
> 
> Try necking some CEE, that should kill them off.


why wud kill of taste buds for ?


----------



## ryoken

there head ache tablets mate i told you to swallow them ffs not look at em!


----------



## Tom1990

lol u know wat i mean them white lumps that kill when you touch them you get them sumtimes when your hungover


----------



## alex.p

Ulcers?


----------



## the hunter

alex.p said:


> Ulcers?


yes that sounds about right.

the the op ,you dont know what ulers are man :confused1:


----------



## the hunter

bongella

google it.


----------



## Goose

Ulcers are super cvnts


----------



## Tom1990

Super dooper cvnts


----------



## Goose

Super Fantastico cvnts.. the bestest cvnts in the world.


----------



## Gym Bunny

We all have large bumps on the back of our tongue which are taste buds and are normal. The picture shows where they are.









However, they are enflamed, i.e. bigger than they usually are, or sore then go get checked out for viral infection, they could be an indicator for oral herpes, but that is usually indicated with sores. Only in extremely rare cases will the inflammation be an indicator for cancer.


----------



## Tom1990

Gym Bunny said:


> We all have large bumps on the back of our tongue which are taste buds and are normal. The picture shows where they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, they are enflamed, i.e. bigger than they usually are, or sore then go get checked out for viral infection, they could be an indicator for oral herpes, but that is usually indicated with sores. Only in extremely rare cases will the inflammation be an indicator for cancer.


i dont have herpes i just have a small little white lump on my tongue  and its annoying me!!!


----------



## Will101

I sometimes get these when dehydrated after a night on the p*ss. Tend to find a couple of beers sorts the problem out although you might try upping your water intake while drinking / before going to bed.


----------



## Tom1990

they are in the 'sweet' section lol, cheers guys


----------



## ineedhelp

possible been swolowing


----------



## Tom1990

ineedhelp said:


> possible been swolowing


pardon? no i dont suck dik if thats what your asking lol


----------



## Big Will 08

It'll be the start of an ulcer, if it doesnt go in a couple of days get some corsodil from the supermarket and use that, it should be gone in a couple of days.


----------



## eyeless

wash you mouth with salty water, should kill the ulcers up fast.


----------



## noturbo

I used to ruin my mouth after going to big raves, loads of pills and speed kinda makes you eat your own mouth somehow and I used to struggle to eat for days afterwards because of all the ulcers and chew/bite marks! Glad I don't do that anymore lol


----------



## Robsta

sickchest90 said:


> what are these? they are annoying as fuk, and how do i get rid of them lol? anyone know?


Stop licking dirty girls rude bits.... :lol:


----------



## Robsta

noturbo said:


> I used to ruin my mouth after going to big raves, loads of pills and speed kinda makes you eat your own mouth somehow and I used to struggle to eat for days afterwards because of all the ulcers and chew/bite marks! Glad I don't do that anymore lol


Yeah...the bit where your tongue is full of ravines like the grand fcuking canyon... :lol:


----------



## VXR-Lovely

Gym Bunny said:


> We all have large bumps on the back of our tongue which are taste buds and are normal. The picture shows where they are.


Taking a quick glance at that then, i didn't think it was a tounge :blink:


----------



## Irish Beast

Its particles of cocaine which your body stores when you have had a heavy session. Scrape them off and dry them out, snort them and then harass every woman in your phonebook


----------



## DELUXE

:thumbup1:Mate it could be oral thrush.


----------



## miles2345

sounds like the later stages of rampant monkey aids, fighting it is futile!!! I know a good funeral director if you wanna get plans in place early


----------



## Rodbender

It comes from sucking too much cocks. In my case, it decreased after I passed from 10 cocks to 5 cocks per week.

Hope this helps.


----------



## vtec_yo

How would you even find this.


----------



## Rodbender

vtec_yo said:


> How would you even find this.


I looking for white thing on tongue. Stumbled across this.

Like I said, it decreased after I started sucking less cocks.

Also, keep a good oral hygiene.


----------



## chickenlegs

http://www.simple-remedies.com/oral-health/papillae-on-tongue.html

This should explain it.


----------



## Rodbender

In my case it was the cock sucking. It decreased after sucking less.



Rodbender said:


> It comes from sucking too much cocks. In my case, it decreased after I passed from 10 cocks to 5 cocks per week.
> 
> Hope this helps.


----------

